# Dust collection at router



## Wood4fun (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all -- great site: I'm learning so much just reading all your threads and checking out the pictures which reveal all the issues I didn't realize while reading! :shout:

1. I'm interested in general-purpose (adaptable to different routers) accessories for getting the dust into the dust-collection hose right at around the bit. I know I followed someone's link and saw a clear plastic cup that surrounds the bit inside the router base, and ports directly (or indirectly) to the 2.5" dust-collection hose. (I've built a Thien separator in a garbage can:happy:, connected to an old shop-vac with a Cleanstream HEPA filter :happy: -- This combo is great for grabbing and holding onto dust, but I have to get the dust from the router bit into the hose)

-- Does anyone know what at-the-bit accessory choices there are?

2. Also, I'm following the suggestion to go with a Milescraft 1201 clear base and bushings set to convert my old Craftsman 315.17480 1hp non-plunger. (I can't devote the cash to upgrade to a plunger for a while.:sad 

-- Meanwhile, are any of these dust-port adaptors compatible with the Milescraft 1201?

Thanks,
-W4F


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Milt, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Most dust pickup tubes come with the router but you can make your own very easy...I made one out of a 4' diam. plastic jar ( the bottom ) one from a card holder, you just need to find a way to fix it to the base (opening) the vac. will do all the work..  just about anything you come up with will work..

=======



Wood4fun said:


> Hi all -- great site: I'm learning so much just reading all your threads and checking out the pictures which reveal all the issues I didn't realize while reading! :shout:
> 
> 1. I'm interested in general-purpose (adaptable to different routers) accessories for getting the dust into the dust-collection hose right at around the bit. I know I followed someone's link and saw a clear plastic cup that surrounds the bit inside the router base, and ports directly (or indirectly) to the 2.5" dust-collection hose. (I've built a Thien separator in a garbage can:happy:, connected to an old shop-vac with a Cleanstream HEPA filter :happy: -- This combo is great for grabbing and holding onto dust, but I have to get the dust from the router bit into the hose)
> 
> ...


----------



## Wood4fun (Dec 4, 2009)

*To cobble*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Most dust pickup tubes come with the router but you can make your own very easy...I made one out of a 4' diam. plastic jar ( the bottom ) one from a card holder, you just need to find a way to fix it to the base (opening) the vac. will do all the work..  just about anything you come up with will work..
> 
> =======


Bob,

I finally relocated the one I had seen; it was the Rockler under the table dust collector attachment (a cup with tabs that engage its own baseplate, and a hose.

Reading the reviews, it has its pros and cons, and it's not compatible with the Milescraft or plunging, without some redesign.

You had a post showing the PC clear pickup tube/baseplate, and I read the product manual on that. Good if I happen to get a PC.

So you're probably right...I'll find a plunge router, add the milescraft base/bushings, and if it doesn't have a pickup, I'll cobble something up that works.

Thanks,
-W4F


----------

